# new baby bird pictures (lovebirds)



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wanted to show off my new baby lovebirds. 
Just took the pictures a bit ago hope you guys like them.
The littlest one just hatched last night. 
My poor little girl 6 babies  










Look at my gallery here to see more 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=619


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AMAZING!!! 

So does the mom bird do all the work of feeding the 6, or does dad help, or do you get to help???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Michelle, how adorable. I know you are going to have fun watching these babies grow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG! There's such a difference in the first one and the last one. Yes, please do tell us how these little ones are raised and by which parent. They are SO cute..........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, SIX!! That poor mama lovebird!  They are so cute. I hope the dad does help.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep just like pigeons both mom and dad feed the babies. 
But only mom sits on the babies she also dose almost all the feeding. 

I will mostly pull and feed most of the babies when there alittle older, that way they will like people and mom dose not have some meny to feed. 

Now to find out names for the 6. Anyone know a few good names? I know one baby is lutino will have to want and see what the other ones will look like.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Adorable, Michelle! I got surprised last week with three baby lovebirds here. I've had these two lovebirds for years and years. They lay mountains of eggs with nothing happening .. then .. a year or two ago some of the eggs hatched .. I chalked that up to having had a third lovebird here .. WRONG! My two have been a pair all along. They have two large babies and one tiny one who is doing well and holding its own.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Adorable, Michelle! I got surprised last week with three baby lovebirds here. I've had these two lovebirds for years and years. They lay mountains of eggs with nothing happening .. then .. a year or two ago some of the eggs hatched .. I chalked that up to having had a third lovebird here .. WRONG! My two have been a pair all along. They have two large babies and one tiny one who is doing well and holding its own.
> 
> Terry



 Thats cool you have pictures of them, I would love to see what they look like.
Most of the time they have 5-6 eggs but only 2-4 hatch so... 


My female had 3 babies before 2 with the old owner and then one for me her mate sadly died tho so I fond her a new fiend guess what the friend was male lol and she now is sitting on there 6 babies. Every egg she had hatched at lest she know what to do with the babies tho right.


----------

